# Recall On Deadbolts In Rv's



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I had mine lock in place in May of this year. I just found out about the recall. Lucky for me, we have 2 doors. I just removed the deadbolt to solve the problem, but I will have them send me a replacement set now.

WASHINGTON, Aug. 7(UPI) -- A U.S. maker of recreational vehicle door handles recalled 2.86 million of them because they could leave people trapped inside, a federal agency said Wednesday. 

The National Highway Transportation Safety Administration said in a posting on its website Fastec Industrial Corp., a part of Pittsburgh's WESCO Distribution Inc., handles were installed on RV's from January 2006 to April 2013. 

The recalled handles have "deadbolts that could jam, making it impossible to exit the vehicle," the NHTSA said. 

The agency said it may be possible to remove the key from the handle's lock in a way that potentially jams the deadbolt in locks with certain key codes. 

"If the deadbolt jams, the interior side of the door lock may also jam," the NHTSA said. "A person inside the recreational vehicle at the time will then be locked in and be unable to exit the vehicle without using the emergency exit, increasing the risk of injury." 

The agency said Fastec will notify the original door and vehicle makers, and consumers of record, to instruct them on how to determine whether they have a defective lock. 

Consumers of record will be sent replacement cylinders with instructions, free of charge. The vehicle manufacturers will notify their consumers. The recall is expected to begin Sept. 10. 

Owners also may contact Fastec at 1-800-837-2505


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

robertized said:


> OC thanks for the info on the locks this potentially could be a real problem. I couldn't help but notice that some of your words are run together, because I have had this happen to me. I use Microsoft Word to compose my post because I like spelling and grammar but when I would use copy and paste to my post some of the words would be run together. I found the answer here on the forum someone suggested using Compatibility View when viewing Outbackers and the problem was solved. After selecting compatibility view the rest of the website functioned better also. Good Luck.


Wow...I didn't even look at it after doing the cut/paste. Yuck....will go back in fix it now. Thanks.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Our 04 does this.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I called today and my replacements are on the way.









Took no more than 3-4 minutes.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I had a lock fail on my cargo trailer/toyhauler. Just as we were leaving for a ride in bend. Don't know if it was one of the affected locks since I replaced it before the recall came out. When we left I thought, no problem, I'll be able to fix it by taking off the plate inside the trailer and be good to go. NOPE. what a PITA for the weekend, had to use the ramp door, but at least we could get in an out. I pity anyone with a single door that this happens to, especially if you are inside. You'll likely end up needing to use the emergency escape. It is impossible to move the deadbolt from inside once it fails. I finally drilled out the deadbolt lock cylinder to remove the lock assembly.

Luckily my new lock and the Outback locks aren't part of the recall.

My advice: IF you have one of the affected locks,get it replaced ASAP and don't use the deadbolt in the meantime.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I ran into an interesting problem today when i phoned about the recall.The very pleasant lady i might add asked for the key code.Have your magnifying glass ready!!!!!.Gave her the code for the front door.She replied yes thats ours.Then i gave her the code of the key for the rear door.Her reply was.Thats not ours.What the heck is up with that.Why and the world is there 2 different locks on the same unit to begin with.Anyway she is sending 1 out to replace there's.This only took a couple of minutes and very pleasant to deal with.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Here is the link to the recall notice. Lists key numbers to look for so you can tell if your lock is affected.

http://www.fastecindustrial.com/recall/Fastec%20Cylinder%20Recall%20letter.pdf


----------



## Kapnkirk (Mar 2, 2012)

OC and ED RN , Thanks for the recall notice information, I have one of the recall lock sets on my Lance Truck Camper, was easy to identify with the key code info you provided, it also would pull out at 9 o'clock as stated in the info, Very Glad i won't have to try and get my big b-- out that little escape hatch window, already filled out the recall form online, tomorrow i will go out and check our Outback to make sure it isn't one too.

Keith


----------



## Kapnkirk (Mar 2, 2012)

Received my locks today, changed out pretty simple, doesn't pull out at 0900 any more, Thanks for the recall notice.

Great company, instructions were complete and even sent postage paid envelope to return old lock cylinders and keys.

Keith


----------

